# Post display issue [July-30th]



## horseUSA (Jul 30, 2018)

There was a cache issue causing intermittent display of posts. I have reset the cache system and also rebuilt position and post counters to fix any lingering post/thread displays inconsistencies. Issue should be resolved, please post here if issues continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

